# Dry rot, or not dry rot? that is the question!



## Hels (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello,

Stressed lady here from Ireland and I am looking for some advice from people who know what they are talking about, please! 

I live in Ireland, got a roofer out to quote for broken slate, roofer noticed missing ridge tile on dormer roof. He went up and took photos and says there is dry rot. Quoted €3k to rip out old timber, replace and reroof etc.

Got a second opinion - he also says dry rot. He quoted €5k.

Got a third opinion, he says NOT dry rot. Quoted €1.4k. He said the fact the pins are still sat in the wood means it’s not dry rot otherwise the pins would have fallen out/off.

Whilst I don’t want to be ripped off I also don’t want to pay for a fix which turns out to be insufficient and therefore risk structural integrity of the roof.

Please see photos attached - is it dry rot, or not!?


----------



## iTwo (Nov 19, 2021)

"Got a third opinion, he says NOT dry rot. Quoted €1.4k. He said the fact the pins are still sat in the wood means it’s not dry rot otherwise the pins would have fallen out/off."

If the wood is sound, and kept dry, who cares it it's dry rot or not. If the pins are solid, likely the timber is fine.

Or hedge bets and use Home of Smith's Original and Genuine Clear Penetrating Epoxy Sealer (penetrating epoxy for rot)if you can get a product like it in your area.


----------

